# Something I've Been Working On!



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

This is my second version of a Solar Powered Battery-Car.








This version incorporates two sets of charging capabilities, first; is the MC1A PCB Smart Charger, the second is the New Powerfilm Solar Cell that is rated at 17.4V - 19.3V at full sun with a 100 milliamp nominal current draw and 150 milliamp in full sun. I will be incorporating additional solar car panels that can be wired in parallel to gain additional amp hours. Powerfilm makes another version of their OEM products that we can get in 300 milliamp charge current.But, this version was designed with two 14.4V 2500mah Nimh Battery-Packs, MC1A 14C PCB Smart Charger w/boost, digital volt meter (hiding underneath the solar cell) and solar cell voltage regulator that will indicate when the battery pack is fully charged. With this design you can charge both batteries from either the Solar Cell or the MC1A Smart Charger. When the first battery is depleted switch to the secondary battery and charge the first with the solar cell. With additional solar cars (just the solar panel only) we can get about 600 milliamp of charging current to the battery-packs.I'll have this on display at my booth during the 2012 NGRC in Chicago.Rick Isard Cordless Renovations, LLC RCS America


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rick, look like you would want a fair number of cars to significantly extend battery life or recharge the batteries... what number of cars would you recommend? 

Irrespective of the charging time, pretty darn cool!

Greg


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Greg, 

With this version I would suggest three in parallel, ranging from 150 - 450 milliamps. We'll have another version in the 300 milliamp per car and that version will be quite longer, so my guess a 50ft. car will probably work? I still need to do more test for that version...But, the coolest thing about these Powerfilm cells is we installed this same panel on our four bay round house and that cell charges a 12V 2500mah battery-pack within the round house and lights our new waterproof LED's for about 5 hours. There are 6 LED's per bay plus three in the office that's attached to the drive through bay (I'll show pictures after the convention) totalling 27 LED's with a 20 mill per hour discharge rate. These LED's come in a 20ft. roll in Warm White, Cool White, Red and my favorite a Multi-Color version with a remote control that can change colors. RLD Hobbies, Reindeer Pass, Winona Garden Railway & Rocky Mountain Locomotives have these in stock. 

Once the convention is over, I'll have more time to take additional pictures of this car, the 50ft. car and our LED's lights. 

Thanks, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Rick 

Really cool... but does it qualify as a "solution in search of a problem". A not uncommon disease among design engineers. 

I see the demo is a 1:29 scale version... will it be available in 1:32 and 1:20.32? Sorry, I couldn't help myself. LOL!! 

Does it cost less than a Bachmann C-19? 

You might actually sell a few of these if the price is right.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Jim, 

This was designed to extend your runtime, and if I have a customer that would like us to build it in a different scale that's not a problem. I haven't sent a price just yet but it will probably be in the $250.00 range for the first car, then secondary cars with just the solar panel will be around $100.00. This model is already sold and I have 12 enthusiasts that have put their name on the build list for one. So, we'll wait and see? 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

does it qualify as a "solution in search of a problem". 
I was thinking that it was a model in search of a prototype. We might take liberties with our models, stuffing them with batteries and electronics, but those un-prototypical features are usually out of sight. I suppose some day we'll see a BSNF SD70MAC retorfitted with a roof full of solar panels, but I doubt there will ever be a narrow gauge solar panel anything!


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Neat! Have you considered the polyfilm weatherproof versions instead ? I've been trying to fit it on the roof of the boxcars lately.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Victor, 

Yes, that is extactly what this is. It's made by a company called Powerfilm here in Iowa. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Posted By izzy0855 on 09 Aug 2012 05:34 PM 
This is my second version of a Solar Powered Battery-Car.








This version incorporates two sets of charging capabilities, first; is the MC1A PCB Smart Charger, the second is the New Powerfilm Solar Cell that is rated at 17.4V - 19.3V at full sun with a 100 milliamp nominal current draw and 150 milliamp in full sun. I will be incorporating additional solar car panels that can be wired in parallel to gain additional amp hours. Powerfilm makes another version of their OEM products that we can get in 300 milliamp charge current.But, this version was designed with two 14.4V 2500mah Nimh Battery-Packs, MC1A 14C PCB Smart Charger w/boost, digital volt meter (hiding underneath the solar cell) and solar cell voltage regulator that will indicate when the battery pack is fully charged. With this design you can charge both batteries from either the Solar Cell or the MC1A Smart Charger. When the first battery is depleted switch to the secondary battery and charge the first with the solar cell. With additional solar cars (just the solar panel only) we can get about 600 milliamp of charging current to the battery-packs.I'll have this on display at my booth during the 2012 NGRC in Chicago.Rick Isard Cordless Renovations, LLC RCS America 

Hi Rick,

I have to say that I found your Solar Car to be the most interesting new product that I saw at the NGRC in Chicago.

Al may be your first customer when you get it into production.

Perhaps you chould change your company name to Cordless Innovations, LLC.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Jerry, 

We will be in production within the next two - three weeks and offer additional solar cars to gain more amp hours. Check our website in the next couple of weeks for more details. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Rick,


How about an update?

Al wants to buy one. 

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, like the price? It's been on the site with no price for a while. 

Greg


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Jerry, 

I'll have more information posted about the Solar Powered Battery-Car on our website this week. 

Thanks, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Posted By izzy0855 on 25 May 2013 05:21 PM 
Jerry, 

I'll have more information posted about the Solar Powered Battery-Car on our website this week. 

Thanks, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America 
Thanks Rick,

I'll watch for it.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Me too, I've had a number of friends inquire. Also, it appears you will have additional "solar" cars that can connect to the "smart one" with the charger.

I assume it will show up here: *http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/?page_id=6781*

I'm adding the link directly to the car so we can just click it during the week to check.

Regards, Greg


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Greg, 

That's correct, the second & third cars will be wired in parallel to the first gaining the end user a faster charge rate. Currently it's 300 milliamps per hour x 3 = 900 mills between 17.5V - 19.3V depending on sun light. The first version has two 14.4V A2500mah Nimh Battery-Packs installed under the dome solar panel, but I think I'm going to offer several versions with lithium cells, depending on space available under the dome. There's also a digital read out next to the solar converter that you can't see in the photos' but it's designed to tell the enthusiast how much voltage is being charged into the second pack. 

Yes, you can use that link for know, but I'm working on our new website that should be live by the end of June. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So can you tell us the price now, instead of waiting a month? Or at least a ballpark for a standard unit, etc? 

Hmm... a small loco might be able to run from 4 or 5 cars... would be fun to have a totally solar train, maybe put a storage cap in place of the batteries? Fair weather "training" only ha ha! 

Greg


----------

